

Categorize tweets automatically through machine learning. Any startup? Silly? - croakun

I&#x27;m working on a new project that helps you to categorize your tweets automatically through machine learning.<p>You just need to insert some keywords&#x2F;hashtags, select your categories, possible ones are sentiment, identity, issue, ... You manually categorise just some of your tweets. Then, croakun will categorise the rest for you automatically through artificial intelligence. An interactive dashboard will be ready immediately for actionable insights.<p>Personally, I built this to train data to analyze social media insights for clients. I still don&#x27;t have the user-friendly version yet.<p>1. Do you find or think of any alike startups or products?<p>2. Would you think this auto-categorise tweets application interesting and useful?<p>Hope to get some feedback from you guys~ Thanks! 
Give it a try at croakun.com too :-)
======
xanderp
what's the point here? It doesn't seem to categorize anything. How would I
pass in some text to categorize?

~~~
croakun
Note: I might be not so clear with your question, but try my best ya~

You don't need to pass in text yourself. Croakun will collect the tweets based
on your inserted keywords. Then, you can start "labelling" your tweets in
sentiments or issues.

Machine will learn how you label the tweets and categorize your tweets in the
future based on that. Does it make the point now? Feel free to ask if I didn't
answer your question and so sorry about that~

